# Lustige Gespräche



## stelzze (3. September 2008)

Wie der Name schon sagt würde ich es lustig finden Gespräche hier rein zu posten die man lusti fand und erlebt hat,

Bitte kein "Hatten wir schon du noooooob "




Ich war mit einem Kumpel in den Wäldern von Terrokar questen die Aufgabe war es Worgschwänze zu finden 

Darauf fragte ich ihm in ts 
"wieviele schwänze hast du schon?"
schweigen im ts dan brüllen sie los, also ich fands amüsant auch wen ichs war der es gesagt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder nen freund sagt zu mir ich bin in Sw du bist in Scherben oder (nartürlich meinte er Scherbenwelt)
ich darauf nö mit mir ist alles in ordnung wieso fragste?

Oder das altbewährte im Handelschanel postet jemand " Ich brauche kleine eier hat jemand kleine eier ich brauch die für Die lebkuchen"


Was ist mit euch hattet ihr lustige erlebnisse in WoW?


Schreibfehler könnt ihr behalten!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (3. September 2008)

Sry, aber so extrem offensichtliche zweitdeutige Dinge find ich einfach nicht lustig


----------



## Healguard (3. September 2008)

"Lasst uns in das Gasthaus von SM gehen und dort ein wenig trinken."
Na, wer findet den Fehler?


----------



## Eckhexaule (3. September 2008)

fällt mir leider nix dazu ein, sorry

wollt aber was schreiben, da der thread sonst so einsam ist!


----------



## Melih (3. September 2008)

Das einzige was mir einfällt war als ich mal wieder besoffen geraidet hab und die falsche ausdruckweiße für paar wörter genohmen habe ........die raid fands lustig...


----------



## Chillers (3. September 2008)

stelzze schrieb:


> Wie der Name schon sagt würde ich es lustig finden Gespräche hier rein zu posten die man lusti fand und erlebt hat,
> 
> Bitte kein "Hatten wir schon du noooooob "
> 
> ...


----------



## MihAmb (3. September 2008)

Wieder ein Thread für die 2. Ablage (auch Papierkorb genannt).


----------



## Riku182 (3. September 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> "Lasst uns in das Gasthaus von SM gehen und dort ein wenig trinken."
> Na, wer findet den Fehler?



SM hat kein Gasthaus^^


----------



## Error2000 (3. September 2008)

"Komm zu mir dann zeig ich dir was ich mit [Langer weicher Schwanz] alles machen kann"
------------------------------------
"/2 Postet mal jmd Mungo pls"
"/2 M U N G O!" (x8-10 von verschiedenen Person - is manchmal so auf meinem Realm xD)

Naja is jez nich so lustig, aber wollte so gern ne Antwort posten ^^


----------



## Megamage (3. September 2008)

Irgendwie nicht lustig...


----------



## the Huntress (3. September 2008)

Irgendwan mit meiner Gilde in Naxxramas...war schon spät und plötzlich sagt einer der Jungs im Teamspeak :
,,Gali...dein Po macht mich echt an." (ich stand so komisch vor ihn)
- Schweigen -
Zur Erklärung : Der Spieler war erst neu bei uns und wusste nicht das ich ein Mädel bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Darauf, schallendes Gelächter im TS.
Ich fasste mir ein Herz und sprach (das tue ich nicht oft) ins Mikro :,,Soll das jetzt eine Anmache sein?" ;-)
Da war er ganz still. Sein Pixelhaufen von Troll lächelte mir noch schüchtern zu, aber mehr hat er dann nicht mehr rausgebracht bis zum Ende des Raids.

Das sind lustige Momente, die vergisst man nicht so schnell. Und das ist ein Grund warum ich gern WoW spiele, nicht wegen der Itemjagt sondern wegen den Leuten mit denen man zutun hat. Teamspeak sei Dank, im Chat ists nur halb so lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (3. September 2008)

Megamage deine Sig is zu groß ^^ (fast 300p - erlaubt sind max. 200p)


----------



## Lisutari (3. September 2008)

the schrieb:


> Das sind lustige Momente, die vergisst man nicht so schnell. Und das ist ein Grund warum ich gern WoW spiele, nicht wegen der Itemjagt sondern wegen den Leuten mit denen man zutun hat.


Wärend der Itemjagd^^
Ich muss zugeben das unsere Raids nicht halb so lustig sind...Zumindest die mit der Gilde nicht, hab auch noch ne Stammgruppe nebenbei, bin ne kleine Fremdraiderin^^


----------



## Skullzigg (3. September 2008)

lustige erlebnisse hatte ich eins.
ein freund hat mir nen wow witz gesagt.

Treffen sich 2 jäger, der eine kritisch.


----------



## SatansZorn (4. September 2008)

hab mal in einer gilde gespielt in der auch ein nettes mädel war 
(namen werden nicht veraten ^^ )

lustig wars als sie mal sagte:
hey leute, gleich bekomm ich meine NEUE BRUST !


klar das keine op gemeint war sondern ein wow item aber hat mich trotzdem zum lachen gebracht die aussage ^^


----------



## Taoru (4. September 2008)

Im Handelschannel hat mal einer gefragt ob wer Kleine Eier hat...
Und ich selbst hab mal gefragt ob wer Rieseneier hat für Kochquest.
Finde ich zwar nicht so lustig... aber passt hier rein.
Edit: Einer hat auch mal gefragt, was er sich am besten auf die Brust zaubert. Antwort: Steife Nippel.


----------



## Hotgoblin (4. September 2008)

beim ersten mal kara is einer (war glaub gaanz oben kA wo genau) runter gefallen und war tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja kann  passieren^^
naja und wenn man so schön sagt wenn sich neimand benehmt nciht tanken kann etc. das er nen int buff braucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gibt noch soo viel aber weiß nichtmehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ti_Zero (4. September 2008)

Meistens ist sowas in dem moment lustig in den es gesagt wird und auch nur wenn man dabei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. (zumindenst in meinen augen)

Macht aber nichts! Ich lese eh immer alles und jenes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


>Gehen wir da rum, dann können wir die Priester von hinten nehmen 

>Schnell die töten unsere Feinde


----------



## Hotgoblin (4. September 2008)

ja noch was:
war mit jemand zusammen alterac 
und waren in skype in nem gespräch (per headset und sowas^^)
alterac fängt an reiten mit mount raus 
plötzlich sehen wir nen drenai der langsamm (also das imba laufen)
zur seienr base zurück lief udn haben uns den arsch abgelacht xD


----------



## Huntergottheit (4. September 2008)

hehe habt ihr alle nen clown gefrühstückt........................


----------



## Albra (4. September 2008)

schon etwas länger her 2 gildioes und ich wollten ubrd und diskutierten über die kürzeste route
da meinte unser trollmagier, der zu dem zeitpunkt auch noch kräuterkundler war irgendetwas von dem flugpunkt an der thoriumssspritze aka thoriumsspitze
nun raucht er erze... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menticore1987 (4. September 2008)

na der allerbeste war ein Mage von uns der uns eine Fehlermeldung zeigen wollte:

"The Raid you are Connecting is not Awaylabel" mich hats weggeschmissen^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## claet (4. September 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> (also das imba laufen)



imba laufen?

Das stell ich mir gefährlich vor   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mag Leute, die keine Ahnung haben was die Abkürzungen bedeuten die sie benutzen ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
erheitert mir immer den Tag


----------



## Djinnaltis (4. September 2008)

Bei Al'ar, unsere Jägerin (auch RL weiblich) soll die Falken von oben per Irreführung auf den Tank pullen und sagt ins stille TS:

"Ich hol dir jetzt einen runter"

Der Raidleiter (prustend) "ok mach mal", ich glaub da hatte sie erst gerallt was sie gerade gesagt hatte.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. September 2008)

um der pubertären Erheiterung etwas Munition zu liefern:

- "Ich krieg ihn nicht rein" (den Mob ins Visier) 
- "Ich werd die Mobs knallen" (Donnerknallen)


----------



## Lisutari (4. September 2008)

Passiert den leuten eigentlich nichts lustiges das nicht eine Sexanspielung ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladrion (4. September 2008)

einer schreibt in /2 Kann den niemand Mungo verzaubern ?

dann kommt einer der Níemand heißt und schreibt : ne bin kein Verzauberer ^^


----------



## BeIMbaTOtêN (4. September 2008)

Ja das mit den Alar Falken hat bei uns auch mal in Jäger rausgehaun xDDD
da mussten echt alle feiern und wir mussten ne kurze Raidpause einlegen weil der MT vor lachen nich mehr konnte xDDDD


----------



## Crystalite (4. September 2008)

neulich abends um 20:00 Uhr (Samstag) im /2

1.: Kommt noch wer mit, OG raiden? sind schon 20!
2.: Ist OG ein 40-Mann-raid?
3.: Ne, um diese Uhrzeit ist das eher ein 900-Mann-raid!

Ich fands witzig...


----------



## Krouk (4. September 2008)

Karazhan-Raid 

Randomtank macht nur Scheisse, alles mußte ihm erklärt werden, ständig Fehler.

Nach einer Weile der zweideutige Standard-Spruch "Kann den Krieger bitte mal einer Int buffen?"

Völlig entnervt kam dann aber wie aus der Pistole von einem Paladin geschossen:

"Und? Dann ist der Krieger immer noch blöder als meine Waffe"

Man hörte ein mehrfaches kurzes Auflachen im TS und merkte wie sich fast alle schnell gemutet haben oder das Mikro zugehalten haben.


----------



## Laeknishendr (4. September 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> beim ersten mal kara is einer (war glaub gaanz oben kA wo genau) runter gefallen und war tot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Biite nochmal auf deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D'eater (4. September 2008)

So mal ne lustige Sache aus dem Handelschannel und ohne zweideutige oder sexuelle Andeutungen... da suchte vor kurzem doch glatt einer Leute für

Schwarzfelsstiefel

war ja beim 1. Mal schon lustig, aber nach ein paar Minuten suchte er wieder Leute für Schwarzfelsstiefel.

Ich meine einmal verschreiben... okay, aber Wiederholungstäter haben es nicht besser verdient.

Wie der Typ, der letztens Leute für Heroinis suchte. Ich dachte schon das wäre das neue Anti-Drogen-Programm auf meinem Realm.


----------



## Scrätcher (4. September 2008)

Gruppe für Hdw

ich war der Tank (Krieger) der Jäger sucht nen Heiler.

Tank im Gruppenchannel:"guck mal in der Gruppensuche ich glaub da war grad ein Pala frag den mal!"

Jäger flüstert den Tank an:"Bist du Heiler?"
Tank: "laß mich mal überlegen ich trage Kriegerplatten....... und tanke...öhm nein!"
Jäger:"kannst du heilen?"
Tank:"höchstens mit Verbänden!^^"
Jäger:"Nein ernsthaft! Kannst du heilen?"

Tank wieder im Gruppenchannel: "HALLO? ICH BIN KRIEGER! Schonmal nen Krieger heilen gesehen????"
Jäger:"Oh mist! Ich dachte ich hätte den Pala angeflüstert^^"


----------



## Nortrom141 (4. September 2008)

dämlich einer im Handelschann:

<Anonym>:"Kann mir wer sagen wie ich BC für nen Privat Server bekomme?"

Ich: "Frag doch mal nen GM die kennen sich damit aus!"

<Anonym>:"Hmm, ok werd ich mal versuchen, Danke =D"

Ich: /w <Anonym2>: "Looool xDDD"

<Anonym2>: "Owned xD"



Die namen muss ja ned jeder wissen, deshalb Anonym und Anonym2, sind 2 verschiedene leute die das nich verstehn ^^


----------



## Beloc (4. September 2008)

Is schon ewig her.......
Waren n paar Gildis von mir unterwegs am Questen, plötzlich droppt "Gebrauchte Hose des Bären"....
Meint eine im TS:"Nee,die will ich net,wer weiss was der Bär da reingemacht hat."

Brüller im TS^^


----------



## Bekuras (4. September 2008)

is noch gar nicht so lange her....

ich war mit meinem Twink (schurke) in managruft heroic...

ich:   So leute durchbuffen und dann los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


healpala:jo ich bin fertig
ich:   mhh..kannst du den ddlern pls SdR geben?
Pala: SdR?
ich:   joo...Segen der Rettung und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...2min vergehen...
Pala: hab ich nich
ich:   guck mal bitte dein skillbuch durch...das müsstest du haben :>
Pala: hab ich schon....ich hab es aber nicht!
ich:   na gut.....dann müssen wir eben bissl auf tankaggro aufpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



selber ort, selbe zeit, gleiche grp

ich:     buffst du bitte noch int durch? (btw wir waren "schon" beim ersten boss und der mage hatte noch nichtmal sich selber int gebuffed)
Mage: *schweigt*
ich: halloooooooooo...? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mage: Was?
ich: (bissl genervt) ach kommt leute....ich bin hier in einer heroic, mit nem pala der kein SdR hat und einem mage der nichmal sich selber int buffed, reißt euch mal bitte bisschen zusammen! (man muss dazu sagen mage pullt die ganze zeit -> stirbt -> schreit "wo war denn der heal man!?!")
ich: und lass bitte den tank pullen -_-
Mage: wenn du mit meiner art zu spielen nicht klar kommst, dann kann ich auch gerne aus grp gehen!!
...
naja wipen und so durch.....und der mage wird von der grp geflamed weil er echt 0 plan hat, irgendwann so:

Mage: sagt mal wie alt seid ihr eigentlich!!!

Hunter: 22
Krieger: 19
Pala: 28
Ich: 21

Mage:....schweigt

ich: ??? und du?

Mage...11
.....
.....

naja....klassischer fall von selfowned <.<

ich fands lustig...aber ist sicher so eine situation bei der man dabei gewesen sein muss damit sie lustig is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Beku 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cadou (4. September 2008)

Huntergottheit schrieb:


> hehe habt ihr alle nen clown gefrühstückt........................



nur weil du so ne laune schiebst???


----------



## Mab773 (4. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Das einzige was mir einfällt war als ich mal wieder _*besoffen*_ geraidet hab und die falsche ausdruckweiße für paar wörter genohmen habe ........die raid fands lustig...


lol


----------



## Lisutari (4. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Das einzige was mir einfällt war als ich mal wieder besoffen geraidet hab und die falsche ausdruckweiße für paar wörter genohmen habe ........die raid fands lustig...


Na toll ich wäre wegen so was ähnlichen mal fast aus der Gilde geflogen oO


----------



## Sethna (4. September 2008)

Das tollste ist immer in der Früh am Montag onzukommen und dann ins Gildenfenster zu schaun:
 2 Mitglieder online.

ich: nmoin
der 2.: *gähn hallö*
ich: so früh schon auf?
der 2.: ja der Regen hat mich geweckt
ich: teh hell, Blechdach auf der Hütte?
er: ne, bin in der Früh in der Wiese aufgewacht vorm Haus....gestern hast du ne Ahnung wie ich gestern im raid war? 

....
....


........

er: scheisn ouzo


----------



## KenosDark (4. September 2008)

Also den besten Witz den ich IG gehört habe war:

Laufen 2 Elfen durch den Wald. Da treffen sie auf 15 Orks. Sagt der eine Elf: "Ohoh da sind 15 Orks, lass uns abhauen"
Darauf der andere: "Du bist Elf, ich bin Elf. Zusammen sind wir 22"


Oder Anstatt "Bitte Konzentriert euch" zu sagen sagte der Raidleiter "Bitte Kondensiert euch"


----------



## Crystalite (4. September 2008)

oder der Klassiker:

So, formatiert euch alle mal da drüben...


----------



## Qonix (4. September 2008)

Letztens, kurz vor Raidstart war genial. Alle schreien wie immer nach diesem und jenem Palabuff. Auf einem erklingt im TS eine Frauenstimme: 
Verdammt noch mal. Wir sind uns gerade am absprechen und stellen die Addons ein also könnt ihr auch mal kurz warten oder?!
Totenstille im TS und dann geht das gechatte in alle möglichen Channels los und die grosse Frage: Wer ist die Frau?

Das war so genial. War glaub die Freundin vom dem Pala die mal spielen wollte.


----------



## BimmBamm (4. September 2008)

Ein typischer Tag bei den TBH; wie immer über TS. Vier Gildies suchen noch einen DD für die heroische Tagesquest und laden eine Hexenmeisterin dazu:

{Mädel ist der Gruppe beigetreten}
{TS-Sklavin}: "Player joined!"
[Mädel im TS]: "Hallo!"
: "Oh, ein Mädel! Jungs, reißt euch zusammen!"
[K]: "Pfff! Um die meisten WoW-spielenden Mädchen würden wir nicht mal würfeln wollen!"
[Bimmbamm]: "Wenn die keiner haben will, wird sie halt gedisst!"
[T]: "Was soll dabei 'rauskommen? Ob man die kürschnern kann?"
[K]: "Naja, dann käme oftmals wenigstens ein Zelt für unser Gildentreffen 'raus!"
[Mädel]: "Boah! Ihr seid ja echt fies und gemein!" 
{TS-Sklavin}: "Player left!"
{Mädel hat die Gruppe verlassen}
: "Ah, hier sucht noch ein Mage eine Gruppe!"

Bimmbamm, seine Gilde liebend


----------



## buffsplz (4. September 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ein typischer Tag bei den TBH; wie immer über TS. Vier Gildies suchen noch einen DD für die heroische Tagesquest und laden eine Hexenmeisterin dazu:
> 
> {Mädel ist der Gruppe beigetreten}
> {TS-Sklavin}: "Player joined!"
> ...




Ich versteh den witz nicht.......


----------



## Qonix (4. September 2008)

buffsplz schrieb:


> Ich versteh den witz nicht.......


Warte bis du etwas älter bist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenrin (4. September 2008)

buffsplz schrieb:


> Ich versteh den witz nicht.......



Ich find den sau-geil. hab mich kringelig gelacht. ihr seid echt sowas von fies gewesen. ^^


----------



## Premutos (4. September 2008)

Spontan 2 Dinge:

Im RL :"Gibt's eigentlich irgendetwas mit dem man sich *Intelligenz* auf den *Kopf verzaubern* kann?"


Im /2 :"Kann jemand [Eterniumerz] verhüten?



(Stell ich mir relativ schmerzhaft vor)


----------



## buffsplz (4. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Warte bis du etwas älter bist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das

ZITAT
Definition PING: Der Abstand zwischen einer Paket-Sendung und einer Antwort. Hier wird die Verzögerung zwischen den beiden Signalen gemessen.
Beispiel für einen sehr schlechten PING: Der ungeschützte Geschlechtesverkehr -> Die Paketantwort braucht etwa 9 Monate.

kann ich bestätigen. Da laggt es ordentlich. Soviel zum Alter und zum Verständnis von Zoten. Der Sinn von "Witz nicht vertehen" war auszudrücken, dass das doch eher zu den eher flachen Konverstionen gehört und wirklich nicht witzig ist. Naja, man lacht halt über unterschiedliche Dinge. Sowas ist ja in einer Männerrunde noch ganz OK und nach dem 5ten Humpen bestimmt witzig. Aber in einer gemischten Runde doch deplaziert.

Soviel vom Knigge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (4. September 2008)

buffsplz schrieb:


> Ich versteh den witz nicht.......


BimmBamm´s Story war ja schon der Hit, aber Dein Post hat mich grad von meinem ollen Schreibtischstuhl geworfen! Köstlich!

Riggedi am Mittag


----------



## abe15 (4. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Sry, aber so extrem offensichtliche zweitdeutige Dinge find ich einfach nicht lustig



Ich auch nicht...
1/10


----------



## Shaguar93 (4. September 2008)

stelzze schrieb:


> Wie der Name schon sagt würde ich es lustig finden Gespräche hier rein zu posten die man lusti fand und erlebt hat,
> 
> Bitte kein "Hatten wir schon du noooooob "
> 
> ...


Also...sry....was soll ich sagen...das ist einfach nicht lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendwie .... kindisch?!Wieviele schwänze habt ihr?Also wirklich...das man über sowas lacht zeigt eigentlich Unreife....aber egal vllt hab ich nen anderen Humor


MfG shaguar


----------



## Evilslyn (4. September 2008)

Neulich in Hyial
Trashwellen werden grad bekämpft, da plötzlich im Ts:
"Hey, willst du den Dübel jetzt mitnehmen? Den wollt ich grad rauchen. Lass mich wenigstens noch anrauchen. Dann lass wenigstens das Feuer da..."
es folgten 4-5 Sekunden der Stille...
Dann mindestens 5-6Stimmen: "Joa, komm lass sie rauchen" "Bau dir halt nocheinen" ....
Dann wieder die erste Stimme: "Hab ich etwa "Push to talk" aus?"

Das fand ich ma sehr funny.


----------



## Alphàdog (4. September 2008)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> Neulich in Hyial
> Trashwellen werden grad bekämpft, da plötzlich im Ts:
> "Hey, willst du den Dübel jetzt mitnehmen? Den wollt ich grad rauchen. Lass mich wenigstens noch anrauchen. Dann lass wenigstens das Feuer da..."
> es folgten 4-5 Sekunden der Stille...
> ...



made my day


----------



## Oogieboogie (4. September 2008)

auch ganz schön im brachlandchat war:

"wo ist nochmal der karl von razorfen?"
"ich glaube gleich neben dem pechschwingenhorst"


----------



## cerna karkulka (4. September 2008)

neulich bei uns im Handelschannel.

[Spieler1]: Ey, sagt mal, wer ist denn eigentlich dieser Thrall???
[Spieler2]: Rofl
...

ihr könnt es Euch ja vorstellen, was die meisten dazu gesagt haben.


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (4. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Sry, aber so extrem offensichtliche zweitdeutige Dinge find ich einfach nicht lustig



Wieder einer der zum lachen in den Keller geht...



Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Also...sry....was soll ich sagen...das ist einfach nicht lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Selber gerade den vollen Windeln entstiegen und dann hier einen auf volle Hose machen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. September 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ein typischer Tag bei den TBH; wie immer über TS. Vier Gildies suchen noch einen DD für die heroische Tagesquest und laden eine Hexenmeisterin dazu:
> 
> {Mädel ist der Gruppe beigetreten}
> {TS-Sklavin}: "Player joined!"
> ...




Tsts  den Witz kann ich auch nicht erkennen.
Ihr habt die ganz offensichtlich vorhandene Übermacht an ungezügeltem Testosteron missbraucht um zufällig anwesendes und nichtsahnendes Östrogen in unangemessen unhöflicher Form zu diskreditieren.
Da ich hier im Forum der (selbsternannte) Gleichstellungsbeauftrage bin erteile ich dir hiermit eine emanzipatorische Rüge.
Im Wiederholungsfall musst du zusammen mit Alice Schwarzer in einer Talkshow auftreten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buffsplz (4. September 2008)

Das 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=58238
ist auch eine lustige Geschichte.....


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (4. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Im Wiederholungsfall musst du zusammen mit Alice Schwarzer in einer Talkshow auftreten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich gehöre zwar auch zu den Testosteronträgern, aber die Alice finde ich dennoch cool... wie die der Frau Verona Blubbbusch den Einlauf gegeben hatt, war schon fast episch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (4. September 2008)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Wieder einer der zum lachen in den Keller geht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was hat das mit mir zu tun wenn der "Witz" kindisch war?
1.Überlegen
2.Dann schreiben


----------



## Evilslyn (4. September 2008)

Eben auf der Arbeit

1. Hey heute nach Feierabend werden die PC´s umgestellt.
2. Echt? Wohin?

(Es drehte sich um ein Versionsupdate)


----------



## Pc-freak (4. September 2008)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> Eben auf der Arbeit
> 
> 1. Hey heute nach Feierabend werden die PC´s umgestellt.
> 2. Echt? Wohin?
> ...


ahahaha^^ ich find den nicht lustig ^^


----------



## Shaguar93 (4. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> ahahaha^^ ich find den nicht lustig ^^


rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buffsplz (4. September 2008)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> Eben auf der Arbeit
> 
> 1. Hey heute nach Feierabend werden die PC´s umgestellt.
> 2. Echt? Wohin?
> ...



Hehe. Kollegin trifft mich am Kopierer (Kritisch). "Können Sie mir die CD kopieren?" - Klar. Knalle das Ding auf die Platte.... Wie oft?


----------



## Animos93 (4. September 2008)

ich finds net besonders lustig >.<


----------



## BimmBamm (4. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Tsts  den Witz kann ich auch nicht erkennen.



"Et tu, Brute?"



> Ihr habt die ganz offensichtlich vorhandene Übermacht an ungezügeltem Testosteron missbraucht um zufällig anwesendes und nichtsahnendes Östrogen in unangemessen unhöflicher Form zu diskreditieren.



Du willst uns nicht erleben, wenn wir unhöflich sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Was willst Du von einem Haufen erwarten, in dem solche Dinge an der Tagesordnung sind:

[Arathi-Becken]
[C]: "Stall kommen Hordies!"
*: "Wieviel?"
[C]: "Mehr als ich zählen kann! Also mehr als drei!"

[Nach der Ankündigung, mal eben was Essbares zuzubereiten]
[C]: "Mjam-mjam! Genau so, wie ich es mag: Aussen angebrannt und innen gefroren!"




			Da ich hier im Forum der (selbsternannte) Gleichstellungsbeauftrage bin erteile ich dir hiermit eine emanzipatorische Rüge.
Im Wiederholungsfall musst du zusammen mit Alice Schwarzer in einer Talkshow auftreten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Nein! Bitte nicht (obwohl - könnte lustig werden)! Naja, Hauptsache, ich werde nicht nach Detroit verbannt[1] - oder Du hetzt einen Roboter auf mich[2]!

Bimmbamm

[1] http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=zmrrO0YjSes
[2] http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=gaRV559qtxU*


----------



## bartman223 (4. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Das einzige was mir einfällt war als ich mal wieder besoffen geraidet hab und die falsche ausdruckweiße für paar wörter genohmen habe ........die raid fands lustig...


LOL besoffen raiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (4. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Im Wiederholungsfall musst du zusammen mit Alice Schwarzer in einer Talkshow auftreten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





da gabs doch mal bei ner talkshow von ard(bin mir nicht sicher kann auch was anderes öfentlich/rechtliches gewesen sein) nen legendären auftritt von King Orgasmus One mit der werten dame


----------



## Camô (4. September 2008)

Im Handelschannel:

Paladin: Vergelterpala T5/ ZA-Equip sucht nette und gute Raidgilde auf diesem Niveau /w me pls
XxX: Omg
XXxXX Lol
xxXxx xD rofl




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. Nein, ich habe nichts gegen Palas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. September 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> "Et tu, Brute?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

So stirb denn Cä...äh Bimmbamm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich erwarte dass ihr trotz des ungebührlich latent rüpelhaften Umgangstones, der in eurer Vereinigung bedauerlicherweise zu herrschen scheint, in Gegenwart einer Dame genug Selbstdiziplin und  Größe an den Tag legt um der holden Maid durch Charme, Esprit und Witz die Überlegenheit des männlichen Geistes auf niveauvolle Art deutlich zu machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## buffsplz (4. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> [....]genug Selbstdiziplin und  Größe an den Tag legt um der holden Maid durch Charme, Esprit und Witz die Überlegenheit des männlichen Geistes auf niveauvolle Art deutlich zu machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie bewiesen, dürfte es exakt daran scheitern.....


----------



## wolkentaenzer (4. September 2008)

buffsplz schrieb:


> Wie bewiesen, dürfte es exakt daran scheitern.....


Auch die Pubertät geht irgendwann vorüber. Wahrscheinlich wird er es noch lernen.


----------



## BimmBamm (4. September 2008)

buffsplz schrieb:


> Wie bewiesen, dürfte es exakt daran scheitern.....



Du hast aber genau gelesen, was der Sinnesorganjäger da breit grinsend geschrieben hat?

Bimmbamm


----------



## Scrätcher (4. September 2008)

Ach ja auch noch ganz lustig war:

Gruppensuche:

Tank -> Krieger
DDs -> 2 Vergelterpaladine

Heiler betritt die Gruppe
Heiler: "öhm.... ist das nicht ein bißchen unüblich? Zwei Vergelter?"
Paladin: "Wieso?"
Heiler: "Naja wie soll das funktionieren?"
Paladin: "Er ist auf Frost und ich bin auf Täuschung geskillt!"


----------



## wolkentaenzer (4. September 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> [C]: "Mjam-mjam! Genau so, wie ich es mag: Aussen angebrannt und innen gefroren!"



Toll, da kann einer Lisa Simpson zitieren. Im Original war das wenigstens witzig...


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. September 2008)

buffsplz schrieb:


> Wie bewiesen, dürfte es exakt daran scheitern.....



Das könnte jetzt auch meine Holde gesagt haben..daber man darf doch noch träumen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@ Wolke... noch reicht ein Ladyshave aber bald ist richtiges rasieren angesagt!!



P.S . ich denke wir sollten die heitere Runde beenden (schluchz) sonst haut uns großer Mod auf Kopp wegen OT


----------



## wolkentaenzer (4. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> P.S . ich denke wir sollten die heitere Runde beenden (schluchz) sonst haut uns großer Mod auf Kopp wegen OT


Wieso? Topic ist doch 'Lustige Gespräche', oder habe ich was verpasst?
Wenn Du Dich dennoch vom Acker machen willst, wünsche ich einen fröhlichen Feierabend.

gruß
wolke


----------



## wolkentaenzer (4. September 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ach ja auch noch ganz lustig war:
> 
> Gruppensuche:
> 
> ...


Sowas Ähnliches ist mir vor Kurzem auch passiert:

Ich (Jäger) betrete die Random-Gruppe.
Zwei Paladine und eine Priesterin.

Pala1: Ich mach DD, ich bin Vergelter!
Priesterin: Ich mach auch DD, bin auf Schatten geskillt.
Pala2: Ja, dann heile ich, bin aber auch Vergelter, meint ihr, das klappt auch ohne (entsprechendes) Equip?
Ich: kein Problem, mein Pet kann tanken und ich dann auch heilen...

Ich verlasse die Gruppe...


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Toll, da kann einer Lisa Simpson zitieren. Im Original war das wenigstens witzig...



Lol Original 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Otto Waalkes meinte schon in den 70ern (sinngemäß), besonders mochte ich den Teil zwischen dem Rohen und dem Verbrannten
 WTF is Lisa Simpson 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (4. September 2008)

Riku182 schrieb:


> SM hat kein Gasthaus^^


Reden wir auch vom selben SM?


----------



## wolkentaenzer (4. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Otto Waalkes meinte schon in den 70ern (sinngemäß), besonders mochte ich den Teil zwischen dem Rohen und dem Verbrannten


Oh.. Da muss ich mich jetzt schämen! Ich hab früher die Platten rauf und runter gehört, aber an den Witz konnte ich mich nicht erinnern.


----------



## Everflame87 (4. September 2008)

Teils Lustig, teils Boring ^^ 

nyah..der klassiker in unserer raidtruppe:

Mage: Kann mir mal jemand Int buffen pls?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Oh.. Da muss ich mich jetzt schämen! Ich hab früher die Platten rauf und runter gehört, aber an den Witz konnte ich mich nicht erinnern.



Er lobte die Kochkünste seiner frisch Angetrauten. War auch nur ein Satz, mehr weiss ich aber auch nimmer..

Ist vlt jemand im Forum der alt genug ist und noch Detailwissen hat?


----------



## wolkentaenzer (4. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ist vlt jemand im Forum der alt genug ist und noch Detailwissen hat?


Was erwartest Du? Bei uns fängt das doch schon an mit der Demenz... Was meinst Du, wie schlimm das dann bei Älteren sein muss ;-)

Edit: Wenn wir nicht aufpassen können wir uns bald in 'Waldorf und Statler' umbenennen.


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (4. September 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Natürlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wuste garnicht, dass Clerasil solche Nebenwirkungen hat....


----------



## Damatar (4. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Na toll ich wäre wegen so was ähnlichen mal fast aus der Gilde geflogen oO


wenns nichma mehr besofen raiden darfs wechsel die gilde ^^ echt ma


----------



## Shaguar93 (4. September 2008)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Wuste garnicht, dass Clerasil solche Nebenwirkungen hat....


Ich benutze kein Clerasil...doof?


----------



## Tordeck (4. September 2008)

SM hatt 2 gasthäuser


----------



## youngceaser (4. September 2008)

MihAmb schrieb:


> Wieder ein Thread für die 2. Ablage (auch Papierkorb genannt).


mhh wie soll ich es besser schreiben aber ich höre wenn ich so was sehe sehr gerne closer xD wortspiel hehe


----------



## BimmBamm (4. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Was erwartest Du? Bei uns fängt das doch schon an mit der Demenz... Was meinst Du, wie schlimm das dann bei Älteren sein muss ;-)



Ich habe vor Jahren mal den Begriff "Demenz" nachgeschlagen, weil mich die genaue Definition interessierte:

"im Laufe des Lebens erworbener Intelligenzmangel" (Duden-Lexikon in 3 Bänden; 7. Auflage).

Da Erwerb eigentlich immer etwas mit Aufwand zu tun hat, kann man davon ausgehen, daß dieser "erworbene Intelligenzmangel" harte Arbeit bedeutet. Hat mich "damals" so fasziniert, daß ich gleich darüber einen Aufsatz geschrieben habe - und seitdem mit Nachdruck an meiner Demenz arbeite.

Wenn euch also jemand "Demenz" vorwirft, dann seid gefälligst stolz - die langjährige harte Arbeit erfährt endlich ihre Würdigung!

Bimmbamm


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. September 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ich habe vor Jahren mal den Begriff "Demenz" nachgeschlagen, weil mich die genaue Definition interessierte:
> 
> "im Laufe des Lebens erworbener Intelligenzmangel" (Duden-Lexikon in 3 Bänden; 7. Auflage).
> 
> ...




da möchte ich gern ein Bare-knuckle fight zwischen deinem Duden und meiner Wiki sehen die behauptet:



> Eine Demenz (lat. dementia „ohne Geist“) ist ein Defizit in kognitiven, emotionalen und sozialen Fähigkeiten, die zu einer Beeinträchtigung von sozialen und beruflichen Funktionen führen *und fast immer, aber nicht ausschließlich mit einer diagnostizierbaren Erkrankung des Gehirns einhergeht.*



(so kenn ich es übrigens auch)

daher 
Duden = Noob
Wiki > all




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (4. September 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ich habe vor Jahren mal den Begriff "Demenz" nachgeschlagen, weil mich die genaue Definition interessierte:
> 
> "im Laufe des Lebens erworbener Intelligenzmangel" (Duden-Lexikon in 3 Bänden; 7. Auflage).
> 
> ...


Das ist ein klassischer Fall von Fehlinterpretation.
Schau mal ins ICD10: F00-. Im Duden steht eher drin, wie etwas geschrieben wird, nicht was es ist. Dafür solltest Du besser ein Lexikon oder noch besser ein Fachbuch benutzten.
Das zeigt auch mal wieder, dass auch die Autoren des Dudens ab und an seltsame Formulierungen benutzen.


----------



## BimmBamm (4. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> da möchte ich gern ein Bare-knuckle fight zwischen deinem Duden und meiner Wiki sehen [...]



Normalerweise konnte ich die Überlegenheit meines Dudens immer mit folgendem Argument beweisen: "Mein Duden hat zum Begriff "Aktfotografie" ein Bildbeispiel - Dein Lexikon nicht! Duden gewinnt!"

Die Wikipedia hat gleich 12 Bebilderungen! Wiki gewinnt klar nach Punkten!

€dit:


> Das zeigt auch mal wieder, dass auch die Autoren des Dudens ab und an seltsame Formulierungen benutzen.



Das zeigte mir zu seiner Zeit, daß ich ein neues Lexikon dringend benötige.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Traklar (4. September 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> "Lasst uns in *DAS* Gasthaus von SM gehen und dort ein wenig trinken."
> Na, wer findet den Fehler?



In SM gibt es doch 2 Gasthäuser oder?


----------



## wolkentaenzer (4. September 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Normalerweise konnte ich die Überlegenheit meines Dudens immer mit folgendem Argument beweisen: "Mein Duden hat zum Begriff "*Aktfotografie*" ein Bildbeispiel - Dein Lexikon nicht! Duden gewinnt!"
> 
> Die Wikipedia hat gleich 12 Bebilderungen! Wiki gewinnt klar nach Punkten!
> 
> Bimmbamm


War klar, dass Du nach DIESEM Begriff suchst...
Ich mach jetzt Feierabend.
grüße
wolke


----------



## Dragon of the Light (4. September 2008)

Ein absoluter Newcomer in Sachen WOW  
erkundigte sich neulich im Gildenchat:

"Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied 
zwischen Nacht- und Blutelfen"?
Antwort eines Gildenleutnants:

"Das sind lediglich Nachtelfinnen die Ihre
Tage haben..."

Tja Humor jeglicher Art muss sein - 
selbstverständlich folgte die richtige
Erklärung nach.


----------



## Sepultur (4. September 2008)

ich erinnere mich noch gut an ein av wo ein healer meinte:

- "... mir egal wen ich heile, aber wenn wieder jmd frostwolf defft, bekomm ichs an den erbsen"
- "erbsen! xD wenigstens mal einer, der in realistischen dimensionen denkt!"

danach kam nur noch gelächter!


----------



## Healguard (4. September 2008)

Das lustigste Gespräch ist ja das zwischen dem Schattenjäger und dem Todesritter (ich glaube, die warens) in WC3 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (4. September 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Das zeigte mir zu seiner Zeit, daß ich ein neues Lexikon dringend benötige.



Beim BGB merkt man sowas schneller, spätestens wenn man mit erschrecken feststellt, dass der "Kranzgeld"Paragraph noch drinnen ist sollte man sich schleunigst ein neues holen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solassard (4. September 2008)

Neulich im /2

A: Suchen Hexer für Mecha hero
B: Ich bin Hexe
C: VERBRENNT SIE!


Neulich im RaidTS

Member Joint:
A: Welcher Vogel hat denn hier Gruppen gebaut?
B: Keiner, die sind natürlich gewachsen


----------



## Toyuki (4. September 2008)

sehr schön neulich abend kurz nach einem netherspire wipe (der secound tank ist "ausversehen" in der ersten phase die dem mt gehörte in strahl rein -.-), alle laufen vorn rein und lassen sich porten bis auf ein freund von mir. 
Aufeinmal sagt er im Ts: " Mist ich bin Hintenrein" und in dem moment macht sein Hund im Hintergrund "WufWuf" es war so abnormal stumpf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (4. September 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Beim BGB merkt man sowas schneller, spätestens wenn man mit erschrecken feststellt, dass der "Kranzgeld"Paragraph noch drinnen ist sollte man sich schleunigst ein neues holen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aus Wiki:


> Als Kranzgeld bezeichnet man eine finanzielle Entschädigung, die eine Frau von ihrem ehemaligen Verlobten fordern konnte, wenn sie sich auf Grund eines Eheversprechens von ihm hatte entjungfern lassen und er anschließend das Verlöbnis löste.
> [...]
> Merkvers: Der Heil'ge Geist ist sehr verwundert, Maria klagt aus Dreizehnhundert.



Bimmbamm, prustend


----------



## deHaar (4. September 2008)

"SM" und seine Bedeutung: 

WoW-Deutsch: "Silbermond" (nehm ich mal an, bin Alliance-Only-Player)

WoW-Englisch: probably "Silvermoon", too,  ABER erste Bedeutung (rein zeitlich gesehen): "Scarlet Monastery" (= "Scharlachrotes Kloster", in welchem ich noch kein Gasthaus entdecken konnte)

Nicht-WoW: Hmm… Das muss irgendwas mit Leder zu tun haben… Oh, dann MUSS es ja zwangsläufig doch auch mit WoW zu tun haben, denn da gibts ja Lederer! (OffTopic: Kennt jemand den "Gimp Suit" aus GTA3 - San Andreas? Eine andere Art von Leder-Humor als die "Tasche für alle Felle"… Geschmackssache!)


Hier auch Beispiele für mehr oder weniger lustige Gespräche auf meinem Server:
"Lustige" Gespräche auf einem Server, auf dem fast niemand Englisch als Muttersprache gelernt hat laufen dann ungefähr so ab: 

1: Can I get some buffs pls?
2: Yo, mom (Hier sinngemäß: mom = Moment please, wer weiß, was er noch vorhatte vorm buffing…)
3: man, your mom wont help you here!
2: dont talk about my mom, you 'xxx'
4: he doesnt have a mom, he is a clone… 
-2 verlässt den raid-
1: Can I get some buffs pls? (Tja, die Leute stumpfen eben irgendwann ab)

ODER

1: Does anyone here sell primal nether?
2: I dont
3: Me ne(i)ther (Ja, das hat tatsächlich einer mit den Klammern geschrieben... L O L )


Ist mir schon klar, dass viele jetzt hierbei den Humor suchen, aber das ist — wie hier schon oft beschrieben, aber nie mit dem folgenden, sehr zutreffenden Wort — SITUATIONSKOMIK… und selbst dabei hat jeder immer noch seinen eigenen Geschmack! 
Sollte auch so bleiben…


----------



## Marduk@r (4. September 2008)

Naja, wieder was Zweideutiges, aber im TS lag alles flach... bis zum Respawn -_-

(ich [Überragendes Manaöl] in der Tasche)
Heiler zu mir: Mardu, kannste mir mal meinen Kolben einölen
...
--> 30 min kein Raiden möglich


----------



## Healguard (4. September 2008)

> WoW-Deutsch: "Silbermond"


Da ich deutsche Staatsbürgerin bin und WoW auch in deutsch spiele, ist SM für mich Silbermond.
Desweiteren solltest du nicht davon ausgehen, dass die Leute, die auf einer deutschen Seite englisch spielen und sprechen.


----------



## ChevesieLane (4. September 2008)

also da fällt mir spontan nur eins ein:

ich war mit meiner gilde in kara und alles lief super wir haben gerade romeo und julia fertig gemacht als im /1 allgemein jemand schreibt: "ey sebastian, du bist ja auch hier drinne", und dann schrieb ein anderer irgendwas und plötzlich schgrieben alle irgendwas in den channel... vorher war da nix zu lesen und plötzlich den ganzen abend jemand irgendwas eingespammt^^
das war auf jeden fall witzig


----------



## deHaar (4. September 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Da ich deutsche Staatsbürgerin bin und WoW auch in deutsch spiele, ist SM für mich Silbermond.
> Desweiteren solltest du nicht davon ausgehen, dass die Leute, die auf einer deutschen Seite englisch spielen und sprechen.



LOL, sehr richtig. 
Allerdings kann man leider auf den deutschen Servern auch nicht davon ausgehen, dass eine Unterhaltung auf Deutsch mit jedem Spieler möglich ist.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. September 2008)

SM ist wenn die Biene sich sexy Ledersachen anzieht, ne kleine Bienenpeitsche einsteckt, zum Blümchen hinfliegt, dieses festbindet und dann ein wenig verhaut.
(Disclaimer: Selbstverständlich im gegenseitigen Einverständnis, außerdem sind sowohl Biene als auch Blume erwachsen und stehen nicht in einem Abhängigkeitsverhältnis zueinander)


----------



## Healguard (4. September 2008)

deHaar schrieb:


> LOL, sehr richtig.
> Allerdings kann man leider auf den deutschen Servern auch nicht davon ausgehen, dass eine Unterhaltung auf Deutsch mit jedem Spieler möglich ist.


Und zu solchen Spielern zählst du mich also?


----------



## deHaar (4. September 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Und zu solch einem Spieler zählst du mich also?



Nein, das habe ich nicht gesagt… 
Ich darf Dich aber jetzt schon zu den Leuten zählen, die sich schnell angegriffen fühlen, oder?


----------



## Healguard (4. September 2008)

> Ich darf Dich aber jetzt schon zu den Leuten zählen, die sich schnell angegriffen fühlen, oder?


Darfst du gerne machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorèk (4. September 2008)

D schrieb:


> Wie der Typ, der letztens Leute für Heroinis suchte. Ich dachte schon das wäre das neue Anti-Drogen-Programm auf meinem Realm.




LOL xD    Ich konnte 10 minuten lang nicht mehr kla denken, lol, lag auf dem Boden vor lachen!!!

Echt mal geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deHaar (4. September 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Darfst du gerne machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HAHA… ok, kenn ich auch ein paar von der Sorte! Meistens ist der Grund Unsicherheit (bei männlichen Menschen), bei weiblichen kann das verschiedene Ursachen haben (nur um nochmal so richtig Off-Topic zu gehen!)!


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (4. September 2008)

dialog zwischen mir und einem GM

Ich: thx fürs schnelle melden
GM: Epische gamemaster sind halt atwas schneller

dialog zwischen mir und nem noob im alteractal

Er: hi
Ich: hi
Er: kannste pls int buffen
Ich: ich bin krieger
Er: seh ich selbst du nap und jetzt buff du noob

Ich grad unterwegs nach ZG während des weihnachtsevents... ich reite durch den wald von elwynn weil ich noch paar sachen von nem freund abholen wollte der im wald von elwynn war ... flüstert mich ein low lvl char an
Er: haste 2 kleine eier ?
Ich: nee sry (wusste natürlich dass er kleine das item meint fands trotzdem lustig)

im handelschannel

kann jemand mungo ?
daraufhin antwortet ein spieler namens jemand nee sry

oder gespräch im gildenchat

Hexer: wie war gestern schattenlabyrinth
jäger : gut der tank war aber bisschen abgelenkt als die dämonentussies mit den tangas kamen xD
Krieger: jaja die sprüche könnt ihr euch sparen ja ich hab die oft geknallt (donnerknall) und rüstungzerreisen hab ich auch verwendet

ein 21er fragt im handelschannel ob es ne raidgilde gibt die ihn aufnehmen würde

ich: hi mit welchem char willste in unsere raid gilde welches equip hast du mit dem und welche raids willste raiden
er: mit dem bin fast ganz grau equipt und will gerne naxxramas raiden geht das ?
(lag vor lachen fast unterm tisch)

Mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davias (4. September 2008)

Hier mein Beitrag:

Damals zu AQ 40 Zeiten, der Prophet Skeram. Der gute teilt sich und irgendwie waren 2 von denen auf einem unserer Tanks, darauf im TS: "-zensiert- hol mir einen runter!" allgemeines gelaechter im TS, diese zweideutigkeit war unserem noch minderjaehrigem tank erst im nachhinein aufgefallen *g*


----------



## oliver1982 (4. September 2008)

Kumpel und ich sitzen zusammen in seinem Zimmer und daddeln wow, jeder mit seinem eigenen Rechner.
Wir unterhielten uns ueber das sockeln von Items meines Schurken.

Kumpel: Ja, dann sockel doch deine Hose episch.

Ich: In der Hose habe ich schon Epic.

Hatte 5 min Bauchschmerzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kawock (4. September 2008)

In Kara:

Tank zum Hexer: "Hol' mal deinen Wichtel raus!"
Erst schweigen, dann haben alle gelacht.
Hexer holt den Wichtel raus, und wie hieß er ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Pizmir 

Ist vielleicht nicht lustig so zu lesen, aber in der Situation war es schon recht ulkig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. September 2008)

Rollt ein Ball um die Ecke und fällt um...


----------



## Spliffmaster (4. September 2008)

gestern als wir zum ersten ma Archi versucht haben :

Im TS :

Der Mage kann von mir aus 100 dps fahren is mir scheiss egal

aber denkt an dass FUCKING FEUER 

 *brüller*


is nicht lustig ^^....aber im TS war einfach Bombenstimmung XD


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (4. September 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> "Lasst uns in das Gasthaus von SM gehen und dort ein wenig trinken."
> Na, wer findet den Fehler?




Höhö "S*W*" muss es heißen.


----------



## Scrätcher (4. September 2008)

Lorèk schrieb:


> LOL xD    Ich konnte 10 minuten lang nicht mehr kla denken, lol, lag auf dem Boden vor lachen!!!



für das Bild kriegste von mir 15 von 10 möglichen Punkten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (4. September 2008)

Die.Nachtelfe schrieb:


> Höhö "S*W*" muss es heißen.



 nein!

sw= stormwind

sm= silbermond


----------



## Bralatur (4. September 2008)

stelzze schrieb:


> "Hatten wir schon du noooooob "





 ich mach jetzt einen "Ist euch schon mal aufgefallen, das die meisten weiblichen Spieler crap Gear haben?
Bitte flamet mich! ich hab keine Freunde !!!"-Thread auf...auch lustig...


----------



## Camô (4. September 2008)

ChevesieLane schrieb:


> also da fällt mir spontan nur eins ein:
> 
> ich war mit meiner gilde in kara und alles lief super wir haben gerade romeo und julia fertig gemacht als im /1 allgemein jemand schreibt: "ey sebastian, du bist ja auch hier drinne", und dann schrieb ein anderer irgendwas und plötzlich schgrieben alle irgendwas in den channel... vorher war da nix zu lesen und plötzlich den ganzen abend jemand irgendwas eingespammt^^
> das war auf jeden fall witzig


Wow ... da kamen Leute doch tatsächlich drauf, den Allgemeinchannel in Kara zu nutzen ... sorry, genausogut hättest du sagen können, im Brachland wurde wieder rumgestänkert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (4. September 2008)

Oder letztens in SW schreibt mich so ein level 7 Hunter an.

"Hey gib mal gold!1"
"Nö, wieso?"
"weil du es mir geklaut hast"
"Das ich nicht lache xD"
"doch, ich schreib gleich ticket"
"Viel Spass, der GM wird dich auslachen"
"boah, ich kill dich gleich, gib mir gold.. ich muss reppen"
"Dafür brauchst du aber kein  Gold bei deinem level, da reichen Kupfer völlig aus."
"nein, wurde 100 mal gekillt bei so einem schwein"
"Haha, ich mache dich mal auf igno, du nervst!"
"nein.. du hast doch angefangen du thif (bewusst falsch geschrieb.. sollte glaube ich thief heißen =dieb)
"Man.. geh einfach leveln und vergolde deine Zeit nicht mit schreiben"

%$§? ignoriert euch!

xD 

einfach genial


----------



## Lorèk (4. September 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> für das Bild kriegste von mir 15 von 10 möglichen Punkten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol, danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kashiro (4. September 2008)

Arkane Florianten meinte n kumpel von mir..^^


----------



## Melih (4. September 2008)

Lorèk schrieb:


> lol, danke!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist das bild nicht von dem lied pretty fly (for a drenei)?


----------



## Valdos Theolos (4. September 2008)

Naja,

unser Gildenleiter/Raidleiter, war immer als Tank unterwegs. Und einmal hat er umgeskillt, und da er ein Druide ist haben wir ihn immer ausgelacht weil so ein Baum ist der gleich umfällt statt ein Harter Bär^^.
Naja, unsere Shami hat ihn vor der Ini "angepisst" als Wolf, dann hatte er während dem Run Blattläuse und musste weiter hinten stehen und als er gekillt wurde kam immer: /y Baum fällt ^^
Naja, war ganz lust vorallem im ts XD


----------



## Superheroe (4. September 2008)

echt cooles bild  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[attachment=4601:18931147...34_h_q80.jpg]


----------



## Vranthor (4. September 2008)

Die.Nachtelfe schrieb:


> Oder letztens in SW schreibt mich so ein level 7 Hunter an.
> 
> "Hey gib mal gold!1"
> "Nö, wieso?"
> ...




nice xD


----------



## Shamanpower (4. September 2008)

Superheroe schrieb:


> echt cooles bild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


aha was hat das hiermit zu tun?


----------



## Superheroe (4. September 2008)

Shamanpower schrieb:


> aha was hat das hiermit zu tun?


oh sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  manche haben ja auch immer bilder drunter 
hatte nur das------------------------vergessen...
und hatte mit cooles bild das davor gemeint


----------



## Shamanpower (4. September 2008)

Superheroe schrieb:


> oh sry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiedemeister (4. September 2008)

stelzze schrieb:


> Wie der Name schon sagt würde ich es lustig finden Gespräche hier rein zu posten die man lusti fand und erlebt hat,
> 
> Bitte kein "Hatten wir schon du noooooob "
> 
> ...



HaHa wie lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stelzze (4. September 2008)

Nicht gedacht das es auf es heir drauf so viele Antworten gibt also ich finds gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (4. September 2008)

D schrieb:


> So mal ne lustige Sache aus dem Handelschannel und ohne zweideutige oder sexuelle Andeutungen... da suchte vor kurzem doch glatt einer Leute für
> 
> Schwarzfelsstiefel
> 
> ...






Nortrom141 schrieb:


> dämlich einer im Handelschann:
> 
> <Anonym>:"Kann mir wer sagen wie ich BC für nen Privat Server bekomme?"
> 
> ...






Beloc schrieb:


> Is schon ewig her.......
> Waren n paar Gildis von mir unterwegs am Questen, plötzlich droppt "Gebrauchte Hose des Bären"....
> Meint eine im TS:"Nee,die will ich net,wer weiss was der Bär da reingemacht hat."
> 
> Brüller im TS^^






Solassard schrieb:


> Neulich im /2
> 
> A: Suchen Hexer für Mecha hero
> B: Ich bin Hexe
> ...






oliver1982 schrieb:


> Kumpel und ich sitzen zusammen in seinem Zimmer und daddeln wow, jeder mit seinem eigenen Rechner.
> Wir unterhielten uns ueber das sockeln von Items meines Schurken.
> 
> Kumpel: Ja, dann sockel doch deine Hose episch.
> ...




die top lustigsten ^^


ich meld spaeter per /edit was muss jetzt los


----------



## Lorèk (4. September 2008)

stelzze schrieb:


> Nicht gedacht das es auf es heir drauf so viele Antworten gibt also ich finds gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe sogar ALLE durchgelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. September 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Das lustigste Gespräch ist ja das zwischen dem Schattenjäger und dem Todesritter (ich glaube, die warens) in WC3
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


muss ich den kapieren?


----------



## LordofDemons (4. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> SM ist wenn die Biene sich sexy Ledersachen anzieht, ne kleine Bienenpeitsche einsteckt, zum Blümchen hinfliegt, dieses festbindet und dann ein wenig verhaut.
> (Disclaimer: Selbstverständlich im gegenseitigen Einverständnis, außerdem sind sowohl Biene als auch Blume erwachsen und stehen nicht in einem Abhängigkeitsverhältnis zueinander)


hmm das könnte man sogar in der grundschule verlesen so harmlos is das formuliert


----------



## Healguard (4. September 2008)

> bei weiblichen kann das verschiedene Ursachen haben


Und die wären?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xxate (4. September 2008)

> gestern als wir zum ersten ma Archi versucht haben :
> 
> Im TS :
> 
> ...



Kann mir nich helfen, aber der war irgendwie am lustigsten. hab sonst kein einziges mal bei diesen sexuellen andeutunden lachen müssen, aber des is echt ma die bombe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (4. September 2008)

> Kumpel: Ja, dann sockel doch deine Hose episch.
> 
> Ich: In der Hose habe ich schon Epic


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Alles klar.





> muss ich den kapieren?


Ist nur für Insider.


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (4. September 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Ich benutze kein Clerasil...doof?



Diese offensichtliche Frage deinerseits lasse ich mal so im Raum stehen......
Deine Akne interessiert micht nicht die Bohne und auch deren Intelligenzgrad nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (4. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hmm das könnte man sogar in der grundschule verlesen so harmlos is das formuliert



Diese dumme Aussage passt zu deiner ebenso dummen Signatur... nichts wissen aber das Maul aufreissen....


----------



## Ghrodan (4. September 2008)

@kriegernoob: Was spammst du denn so blöd rum, schlechte Laune oder was?

MuG, Ghrodan


----------



## Vincent V. (4. September 2008)

ich hab heute im handels channel nach nem cc für sklaven gesucht und schreibe:
/2 Suche noch schurke/maRge für sklaven non

nach ca 30 sec schreibt einspieler namens 'HOMER' : Marge kann grad nicht sie ist in der Küche.

das war richtig lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (4. September 2008)

Das coolste was mir im ts passiert is war einer der ich glaub einen sächsischen akzent hatte und wir hatten kara raid offen aba es fehlte ein tank und de wollte irgendwie nit kommen und er(Der Sachse)  meinte dann :" Kann ich gehn? mich hat grad ein andärer für nän raid gefrääägt"
Alle lachen und einer meinte nur :*hust * GEFRRRRRRÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄGGGT werd ich normale weise nur in css kA wie dir das passieren konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## Yiraja (4. September 2008)

ich kann mich leida an nix lustiges erinnern ^^ entweder zu viel davon gehabt oda zu viel alk net gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Élida (4. September 2008)

laaaaaaangweilig


----------



## Renkin (4. September 2008)

sehr lustig bei uns sin immer unsere raids im ts
bei mir inner gilde komm ja fast alle aus ba-wü oder zumindest die in der stammgruppe (mich eingeschlossen) bis auf einen und zwar unsern maintank der aus bayern kommt.
jedenfalls gibts immer leichte verständigungsprobleme wenn wir alle mit unserm schwäbischen akzent reden und er dann mit seinem (wirklich extrem ausgeprägten) bayerischen akzent ankommt^^


----------



## Nihtilim (4. September 2008)

das beste, ist wenn man mit Österreichern im Ts ist^^


----------



## jolk (4. September 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Das lustigste Gespräch ist ja das zwischen dem Schattenjäger und dem Todesritter (ich glaube, die warens) in WC3
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn du das mit der Dunkelheit hat angerufen meinst, dann muss ich dich korrigieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schreckenslord und Schattenjäger
aber das ist wirklich lustig


----------



## Healguard (4. September 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> wenn du das mit der Dunkelheit hat angerufen meinst, dann muss ich dich korrigieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, die meine ich, beim ersten mal hab ich mich kaputt gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Find die Kommentare von denen alle sowieso lustig.


----------



## Crystania (4. September 2008)

"Kann mir jemand die Brust verzaubern?" "Die Linke, oder die Rechte?"


----------



## Crash_hunter (4. September 2008)

ich hunter komme in ne gruppe, 2 Krieger 2 Priester denke top! 

Ich: huhu 
Krieger1: hi
Krieger2: tach
Priest1: hallo
ich: oki wer heilt und wer tankt?
Krieger1: Ich bin dd
Krieger2: Waffenkrieger
Priest1: shadow
Priest2: bin schattenpriest
Ich: danke viel Spaß noch und so

btw fählt mir so ein dabei: Blutendes Bärchen guckt die zerfetze katze mit den worten an: ich dachte du heilst XD


----------



## Megamage (5. September 2008)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Megamage deine Sig is zu groß ^^ (fast 300p - erlaubt sind max. 200p)



Blubb! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeffy (5. September 2008)

stelzze schrieb:


> "wieviele schwänze hast du schon?"



sorry aber ueber sowas hab ich seit m kindergarten nich mehr gelacht, würd gern ma euern ts gesprächen lauschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so far


----------



## nalcarya (5. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:O

Anmerkung: eigentlich haben wir ihn alle lieb und einen Tag später war er auch wieder in der Gilde :>


----------



## Silmarilli (5. September 2008)

hmm bei mir montag abend MH-Raid n Bomber hatte sich ein paar Adds aufgehalst und is weil er die aggro nicht mehr los wurde im kreis gelaufen und hat lauthals im TS geschrien das ihm doch bitte ein TAnk die Möbse abnehmen soll


----------



## Megamage (5. September 2008)

Marduk@r schrieb:


> Naja, wieder was Zweideutiges, aber im TS lag alles flach... bis zum Respawn -_-
> 
> (ich [Überragendes Manaöl] in der Tasche)
> Heiler zu mir: Mardu, kannste mir mal meinen Kolben einölen
> ...



WIEEEE GEIL! Made my DAY


----------



## KICKASSEZ (5. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Sry, aber so extrem offensichtliche zweitdeutige Dinge find ich einfach nicht lustig



dann könnte man ja einfach mal die finger von der tastatur lassen?!
sorry xD


----------



## Megamage (5. September 2008)

/2 [Anonym] Kann mir jemand Unabhängigkeit posten?
_Darauf alle leute in der Stadt so:_
/2 [Anonym2] xDDDD welche unabhängigkeit?
/2 [Anonym3] xD 
_Und so weiter..war schon geil_


----------



## Systém (5. September 2008)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> Eben auf der Arbeit
> 
> 1. Hey heute nach Feierabend werden die PC´s umgestellt.
> 2. Echt? Wohin?
> ...




muahahaha...find den total unlustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mage_Collina (5. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Tsts  den Witz kann ich auch nicht erkennen.
> Ihr habt die ganz offensichtlich vorhandene Übermacht an ungezügeltem Testosteron missbraucht um zufällig anwesendes und nichtsahnendes Östrogen in unangemessen unhöflicher Form zu diskreditieren.
> Da ich hier im Forum der (selbsternannte) Gleichstellungsbeauftrage bin erteile ich dir hiermit eine emanzipatorische Rüge.
> Im Wiederholungsfall musst du zusammen mit Alice Schwarzer in einer Talkshow auftreten!
> ...




made my day!!!! ohrensammler for president ^^


----------



## PimpGun (5. September 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Also...sry....was soll ich sagen...das ist einfach nicht lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist nicht unreif sondern das zeigt dass man keinen stock im Arsch hat und auch ma spaß haben kann.....


----------



## stelzze (5. September 2008)

PimpGun schrieb:


> Das ist nicht unreif sondern das zeigt dass man keinen stock im Arsch hat und auch ma spaß haben kann.....


Danke PimpGun so sehe ich das auch du kriegst einen Daumen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und alle andere die derselben Meinung sind auch .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thebuster (5. September 2008)

mh spontan fällt mir nur eins ein

raid, einer der members hatte einen lag und kündigte das im ts an
und sagt der gruppe sie sollen kurz warten
so 2-3 minuten später fängt der gildenleiter an zu hicksen..
und kündigt im ts an: "wartet mal kurz leute, real live lag! >.<"

grüße von buster..^^


----------



## Kleiderschrank (5. September 2008)

das mein char^^


----------



## Eltruand (5. September 2008)

hey also vor ca. 4 jahren:

ich zu meinem Freund: hey weißte schon das neueste, der Papst ist gestern gestorben
freund: echt? was hat er gedropt 

und kleiner witz nebenbei:

Pala 1 zu Pala2: hey lass ma ein Duell machen!
Pala2: nee lass ma,ich muss morgen früh arbeiten 


sind nicht die besten sprüche, aber immerhin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg el_truand


----------



## Spikereaper (5. September 2008)

Eltruand schrieb:


> hey also vor ca. 4 jahren:
> 
> ich zu meinem Freund: hey weißte schon das neueste, der Papst ist gestern gestorben
> freund: echt? was hat er gedropt
> ...


 
übrigens...das erste war auch schon ein witz...


----------



## anns (5. September 2008)

neulich in westfall...

Spieler1. Wie weit seid ihr auf eurem server ?
Spieler2. DM haben wir clear

LoL ich fands lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodar (5. September 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




made my noch kurzer tag xD xD xD


----------



## Alkazaba (5. September 2008)

Ich fand witzig als nen ingame freund von mir festgestellt hat, dass sein Druide eine Fähigkeit namens URINstinkt hat. Gemeint war natürlich der URinstinkt. Er musste es aber noch ein paar mal lesen damit er seinen Fehler erkannte xD


----------



## Xilibili (5. September 2008)

Mir fällt nix ein ich will nur was schreiben


----------



## Nihtilim (5. September 2008)

Gähnnnnnnn!!


----------



## Brisk7373 (5. September 2008)

Huntergottheit schrieb:


> hehe habt ihr alle nen clown gefrühstückt........................



Ja und wer so einen beschissenen Namen wie du hat der darf seinen Mund aufreissen ...


----------



## Shaguar93 (6. September 2008)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Diese offensichtliche Frage deinerseits lasse ich mal so im Raum stehen......
> Deine Akne interessiert micht nicht die Bohne und auch deren Intelligenzgrad nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol?Wie dumm bist du eig?(sry) Machst dich hier grad zum deppen und sagst mir das dich das net interessiert?!LOL....wer hat mich denn angelabert?An deiner schlechten Laune und deinem IQ,der kleiner ist als der von einem Toastbrot,erkenne ich das du doch derjenige bist der grade mitten in der Pubertät ist =/ 
PS:Wie kommst du darauf das ich Akne hab ?(und nein habe ich nicht lol) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deren Intelligenzgrad?Oh man...wenn du deinen auf "schlaue Sprüche-Typ" machen willst,dann lese dir am besten nochmal das Lexikon oder die Bild-Zeitung durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*/flame off


MfG Shaguar


Ghrodan schrieb:


> @kriegernoob: Was spammst du denn so blöd rum, schlechte Laune oder was?
> 
> MuG, Ghrodan


/sign ^^


----------



## Mr_Multikill (8. September 2008)

bei unseren raids gibts auch immer was zu lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


letztes mal war da was mit nem goldenen lankabel (ja ezi, ich habs ned vergessen^^):
ezi: das kabel nehm ich abends auch ins bett mit
artur: und dann schläfst du mit ihm
ezi: was? woher weißt du das? beobachtest du mich?
artur: nein, ich hab erfahrung

(des war im ts, i hab mich nimmer gekriegt xD)
wenn wir mal n rnd dabei ham glaub ich jedes mal dass der uns für bescheuert hält xD


----------



## Miss Mojo (11. September 2008)

ein schöner AUssprach vorgester in einer Ini:

Dudu Heiler: Hilfe! Brokkoli am Boden!!

 - er war tot^^ Ich fands lustig, Bäumchen haben schon ne Ähnlichkeit mit Brokkoli^^


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (11. September 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> lol?Wie dumm bist du eig?(sry) Machst dich hier grad zum deppen und sagst mir das dich das net interessiert?!LOL....wer hat mich denn angelabert?An deiner schlechten Laune und deinem IQ,der kleiner ist als der von einem Toastbrot,erkenne ich das du doch derjenige bist der grade mitten in der Pubertät ist =/
> PS:Wie kommst du darauf das ich Akne hab ?(und nein habe ich nicht lol)
> 
> 
> ...



Leidest du vieleicht unter einer seltenen Art von Alzheimer, die auch ab Baujahr 93 zu finden ist? Oder liegt es vieleicht doch an den Nebenwirkungen von Clerasil?



Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Also...sry....was soll ich sagen...das ist einfach nicht lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du hast den TE als kindisch bezeichnet.... komischerweise spamst Du dennoch den Tread zu und willst permanent Deinen Senf dazu geben....

Sorry, das ich dich schon zu den Clerasilkonsumenten zählte, ich hätte warscheinlich erst mit der Pampers anfangen sollen!?
Wer innerhalb von 2 Monaten 600 Beiträge "verfasst" hat, passt warscheinlich nicht zur Clerasil Fraktion... oder hat noch andere Probleme...!?


----------



## Shaguar93 (11. September 2008)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Leidest du vieleicht unter einer seltenen Art von Alzheimer, die auch ab Baujahr 93 zu finden ist? Oder liegt es vieleicht doch an den Nebenwirkungen von Clerasil?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK es ist sinnlos....egal....der TE is net kindisch ...sein Witz war kindisch....omg junge wer hat dir ins Hirn geschissen....wie kann man so eine Scheisse labern?Deine möchtegern Witze sind so schlecht.Is ja auch egal...fühl dich toll.

MfG SHaguar


----------



## DonderPate (11. September 2008)

Vor en paar Monaten meinte unsere Gildenmaid nachem Theater Event:

so Jungs.....alle vorne raus und hinten rein


----------



## molarius (11. September 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Rollt ein Ball um die Ecke und fällt um...


ich glaube das ist das dämlichste was ich je gelesen habe , und soramac weiß mit sicherheit nicht warum


----------

